# Programmas / Software >  Current Cost

## aldiscanon1987

Iegadajos www.ebay.com bezvadu elektroenergijas skaititaju - http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Current-...item2a30b6c69e - laba manta...mazliet to parveidoju LR 20 bateriju vieta izmantoju litija jonu akumulatorus 18650 serijas no laptopa baterijas iznemtas ara...                              Ir iespeja so ierici pieslegt pie PC izmantojot so kabeli (Data Cable RJ45 to USB) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Current-Cost...item27ceaaf328...Palidziet ludzu saslegt Current Cost ar PC..Dariju ka instrukcija prasits http://currentcost.com/download/Inst...tDataCable.pdf ...http://currentcost.com/software-downloads.html...insteleju draiveri prieks Windows 7 un pec tam restarteju ..... Visai sai padarīšanai izmantoju terminali...

----------


## Texx

Uzinstalē pareizi draiveri. Šis varētu derēt: http://www.prolific.com.tw/US/ShowPr...id=225&pcid=41
Pēc tam programmā varēsi izvēlēties COMX, kāds nu tur tas numurs būs piešķirts.

----------


## aldiscanon1987

tiku pasa spekiem viss ir kartiba vienkarsi kompis negribeja uzvert COM PORT...noradiju ka tas ir COM PORT un stelle aizgaja...        tagad kraju datus lai tos vizualizetu ar excel...ka ari neta ir piejamas citas vizualizacijas platformas.... ::

----------


## aldiscanon1987

un beidzot seit ir rezultats....

----------


## aldiscanon1987

neko sev cenu "zagnuli"  :: ....http://www.siltumnieks.lv/pub/pub.catalogue.php?cat=118 ..

----------


## AndrisZ

> un beidzot seit ir rezultats....


 Kas tie par pīķiem? Tējkanna, kafijas automāts?
Un apakšā meandrs- ledusskapis darbojas?

----------


## aldiscanon1987

grafika noraditie maksimumi ir jaudas piki....tejkanna... leduskapja jauda aptuvena 0,176 kW bet tas maz ticams, jo tehniskaja pase Pnom =70 W...bus japiesstrada pie grafika... :Confused: javeic detalizeta analize par meandru...bet izskatas ka leduskapis 6 reizes ir iesledzies un izsledzies...un vel paliek pagaidam nezinama bazes 100 W jauda....

----------


## aldiscanon1987

ka var foruma pievienot excel failu un Text Document (.txt)? piedavaju paspeleties ar datu masivu.... ::

----------


## JDat

Nekā. Caur faile.lv mēģini.

----------


## aldiscanon1987

un vel paliek pagaidam nezinama bazes 100 W jauda.... tas ir laptopa ladetajs... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aldiscanon1987

> Nekā. Caur faile.lv mēģini.


 .... http://www.file.lu/

----------


## JDat

http://failiem.lv/

----------

